# Can anyone tell me what this might be?



## Stihl460 (Feb 8, 2020)

I have done alot of research on this . I have also taken it into a couple local mining shops and jewelry stores to see if they were able to help and they did not have a clue. After reading online about some of the test that could be done to try and help identify I have figured out that this metal is not magnetic, it also does not melt or dis color at high temperatures( I heated it up to around 2700°F. )


----------



## Johnny5 (Feb 8, 2020)

Stihl460 said:


> it also does not melt or dis color at high temperatures( I heated it up to around 2700°F. )



2700 degrees is a pretty specific temp. Are you sure that is accurate? 
I would attempt to locate someone that has an XRF machine.
Also can you give us the weight, and another picture including a quarter for size reference please?


----------



## Thipdar (Feb 8, 2020)

Stihl460 said:


> I have done alot of research on this . I have also taken it into a couple local mining shops and jewelry stores to see if they were able to help and they did not have a clue. After reading online about some of the test that could be done to try and help identify I have figured out that this metal is not magnetic, it also does not melt or dis color at high temperatures( I heated it up to around 2700°F. )



I suggest that you try a Specific Gravity test: http://www.johnbetts-fineminerals.com/jhbnyc/articles/specific_gravity.htm

Compare the specific gravity against the specific gravities of know metals and you should be able to identify it - unless it's an alloy.

My suspicion is that it's Platinum; Platinum's melting point is 3,215 degrees F.
Jewelers that work with Platinum need special tools and special safety gear, since they have to work with higher temperatures than those that work with Gold and Silver.

https://www.bullionbypost.co.uk/index/platinum/density-of-platinum/


----------



## Stihl460 (Feb 18, 2020)

Here is a better photo, I'm sorry I did forget to mention that it weighs 30.74 grams. I grew up around all different kinds of metal as my father and uncle's are metal fabricators, that being said I do have access to a few different shops which all have hot torches to use. I already know the melting points of several kinds metal's, I know aluminum is way to light of a metal, but I know aluminum alloy melts at around 1240° f so when I did a heat test I had a piece of aluminum which melted pretty quick, as for this other material I had the torch on it for several minutes and it did not turn any color and showed no sign of color change it also did not change form. After cooling there was no oxidation from the high temperature and also when I was in the process of heating, I tapped on it with a small hammer and noticed that it was still solid. I need to find someone that can test to find out the exact element and atomic number, so far no one has been able to identify this so far. My best guess is that it could be rhodium, because of how white in color it is and how corrosion resistant and hard this material is. I'm hoping someone can help me figure out what this is. Thank you.


----------



## Stihl460 (Feb 18, 2020)

Here's a picture using a nickel to compare the size.


----------



## Stihl460 (Feb 18, 2020)

Here's one more.


----------



## anachronism (Feb 18, 2020)

All you need is to find someone with an XRF gun.


----------



## nickvc (Feb 18, 2020)

As an aside pure precious metals even platinum are very ductile, iridium I believe is not,so the chances are is you have an alloy, as anachronism said find someone with an xrf and you should get an answer.


----------



## goldenchild (Feb 18, 2020)

If you have a jewelers scratch stone and acid, do a light scratch on the stone. Put the 24k solution on the scratch and let it digest (may need to add a little heat). Then soak up the liquid on a q-tip. At this point the color alone may tell you something. Now put a drop of stannous chloride on the q-tip. This should tell you if you're dealing with a PGM for sure.


----------



## Lou (Feb 18, 2020)

Probably platinum.


----------

